# Una noche...en Trujillo!



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Links no activos.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ok, ya que nos has pedido, yo te busco mas fotos!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Mas juerga en Trujillo...


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

no más chelas para mí por este momento, gracias


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Conozco Mecano Bar cuando estuve en Trujillo en Marzo.Las chicas trujillanas son muy simpaticas y de bonito cuerpo.Por algo tiene tantas reinas.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Juan1912 said:


> no más chelas para mí por este momento, gracias


idem


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Jajaja...pollos...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que buena vida nocturna!


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

hay muchios mas locales en Trujillo , que vaya Libidito a tomar fotos.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

friendLima said:


> hay muchios mas locales en Trujillo , que vaya Libidito a tomar fotos.


jejej casi no salgo, io soy chico de su casa jejejejejejejeje


----------

